# Please Recommend Dual Camera Straps!



## beckstoy (Jul 10, 2013)

I shoot lots of weddings and events and I've been rocking two cameras. However, with FF bodies, flashes and the massive lenses, I'd like to hear recommendations and ideas to hold the two cameras at once in the best/most secure way possible. I'm a little leery about the plate attachment idea that most of the dual strap options have, so if you have battle stories, I'd really appreciate hearing.

I've noticed that using two straps, with one camera off to the side so it doesn't collide with my primary camera, if I grab for the secondary one, I've got to re-arrange straps just to make the viewfinder reach my eye. Ideas?

Thanks in advance!

Oh, and here's the one I was looking at:
http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-Carrier-Harness-Holster-Cameras/dp/B00746O3X8/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1373496233&sr=8-6&keywords=dual+camera+strap


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2013)

Blackrapid.


----------



## jonathangrills (Jul 11, 2013)

I have the BlackRapid RS-5 Cargo...great strap! I recently got a second body...full frame to compliment a recently upgraded crop body...so I'm seriously considering the RS DR-1 Double Strap...not really looking at anything else.


----------



## fonts (Jul 11, 2013)

Standard said:


> Better than BlackRapid. If you don't want to look like a Commando in full militia gear ready to invade Poland, take a look at the stylish HoldFast Money Maker. A bit pricey, but you won't find a better dual (or even triple) camera strap:
> 
> http://holdfastgear.com/?products/money-maker.html



Count me out. That thing looks uncomfortable, and weird. Clark Kent 8)

BlackRapid is my suggestion as well. They just released another double strap that's perfect for my new EOS-M + 6D!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2013)

Standard said:


> Better than BlackRapid. If you don't want to look like a Commando in full militia gear ready to invade Poland, take a look at the stylish HoldFast Money Maker. A bit pricey, but you won't find a better dual (or even triple) camera strap:
> 
> http://holdfastgear.com/?products/money-maker.html



Looks good. Do wonder about the comfort. With the price tag of $200, it has to be comfortable - right? :


----------



## sheedoe (Jul 11, 2013)

I use the Carry Speed dual strap. I love the off center mounting plate and extra strap to securely hang a 70-200mm lens. The extra strap can also be used to hook to your pants' belt loop so it doesn't swing around.

http://www.carryspeedstrap.com/ProductsView-7.html


----------



## Bernhard Hartl (Jul 11, 2013)

I am also wedding photographer here in Austria
have tested and used many different straps and systems
and my favourite one is a System made in USA called Spiderholster
http://www.spiderholster.com/dual-camera-system.html
It is not easy to find any store here in Austria which sells the Spiderholster
So I ordered it in Germany http://www.enjoyyourcamera.com/Spider-Holster:.:95.html
The spider is the best system for Wedding Photography I have ever used
It’s not cheap but worth every cent
Give it a try

The second best system is the BlackRapid RS DR-1 Double Camera Strap
http://www.blackrapid.com/products/double
the Problem with it is that it hangs all the time on your shoulders so it is heavy when you are using huge lenses like the EF200 2.0 on a EOS1Ds3 and on the other strap the second EOS1Ds3 ...
It also interferes with your Photo Backpack
Have tailored another version based on the Black-Rapid design that does not interfere with my Photo Backpack
but when using that self-made "Black Rapid" I found the SpiderHolster
The SpiderHolster is the perfect solution for me. Currently I do not use my self-made BlackRapid anymore nor the buyed one...

Hope that helps to find your system

Bernhard Hartl


----------



## beckstoy (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Great ideas. Hmmm...


----------



## DanoPhoto (Jul 11, 2013)

+1 for BlackRapid


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 11, 2013)

Blackrapid.


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 13, 2013)

CarrySpeed F1 plate + SpiderHolster kit for ThinkTank belts. (the post on the the F1 works fine with the Spider setup)

Yes, it's a mix and match, but it gives you:
- a built in Arca plate (when you need to shoot from a tripod)
- pockets and bags as needed (lots of options from ThinkTank)
- when you bend forward, your cameras don't swing forward

http://www.carryspeedstrap.com/ProductsView-9.html
http://www.spiderholster.com/prospeed-adapter.html
http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/beltstrapharness/belts/pro-speed-belts.aspx


----------

